# UK Pharmacists moving to Ontario



## tookey (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi All,

I have read many forums, none upto date about Pharmacists not being able to get internships in Ontario. I have also heard that there is an over supply of Pharmacists. 

My wife and I are keen to move to Burlington, Ontario and I was wondering if there are any UK graduated Pharmacists currently working or looking for work in the GTA. How do you find Pharmacy in Canada compared to UK and are your salaries comparable.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I could only find 1 pharmacist job in Ontario... But this is it:Job Bank - Job Profile
It pays $50/hour for 40 hours/week.

Compared to Belgium: being a pharmacist in Belgium was a rather prestigeous job. They earn tons of monney, licenses are very limited and it costs up to 1 milion euro or even more to buy your own pharmacy. 
Lots of pharmacits work for a 'boss', but even than it is still prestigeous and a well payed job.
Here in Ontario, you go to the pharmacist at the Walmart of even the No Frills (a cheap no brand shop). It looks less prestigeous. ;-) But the wages seem to be ok!

But i don't know if being a pharmacist will get you a visa. And even than you will need to take extra courses/pass the exam before you can practice, I think.


----------



## tookey (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for that info. Are you a Pharmacist. Do you know any Pharmacist working in Ontario, particularly ones who have come
Over from the UK.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I did work for a pharmaceutical company, but I'm not a pharmacist. ;-) And I don't have one in my inner circle.


----------



## tookey (Jul 2, 2012)

What dept did you work in within Pharmaceutical. I have a family member who works as a medical statistician in pharma in the uk. She said there are no equivalent roles for her in Ontario. What are your thoughts on this


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I have worked as the assistant of the facility manager, and I have worked in one of the labs, helping to re-write some test procedures (testing on possible contamination of substances that they would use in medicines) according to the FDA and SFDA regulations.
My husband also comes from the same American pharmaceutical company, but as a Global IT Director. So no idea about medical statisticians, although I think that is more a kind of a researcher job here?
What is it exactly that your family member does? (job description) Maybe we can have a look at it? (at least, if he/she considers moving to Canada)


----------



## tookey (Jul 2, 2012)

She is involved in phase and and two clinical trials of new medicines and is involved in the analysis of data.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I am sure this job exists in Canada (and the US) too. But it might have a different name. The easiest way to found out:
- go to the website of the big pharmeceutical companies, and look at their career page
- if you have a LinkedIn account, look for these companies and take a look at their employees. Try to connect with people who yo think are in your domain, and just ask them


----------



## tookey (Jul 2, 2012)

I agree. Thx for that. Whereabouts do you live.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Ontario.


----------



## tookey (Jul 2, 2012)

Whereabouts in Ontario. I'm looking to move to Burlington.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

See my profile.


----------

